# South Houston county  Need Members



## Larry Rooks (Sep 10, 2012)

566 acres off hwy 247 south--good area--lots of deer and hogs  need members 500.00 each  PM if interested.


----------



## HHammock (Sep 10, 2012)

Pm sent


----------



## smiles1 (Oct 17, 2012)

still looking?


----------



## firecop255 (Dec 1, 2012)

is there still any spots available?


----------



## Hummel11 (Dec 8, 2012)

Interested for the 2013 season would like to come take a look if you have avail. Spots


----------



## raenglehart (Dec 12, 2012)

New to the area and looking for a spot too. Still have openings? I'll send a PM


----------



## gelejoje (Mar 3, 2013)

how many total members?


----------



## deerhunter7266 (Mar 3, 2013)

Where is it located when can i come look at. Number of members, by-laws


----------



## calhoun220 (Mar 4, 2013)

would like to know more if any openings left


----------



## runawaymule (Mar 25, 2013)

i am intersted in your club for upto 4 or 5 spots plze call 352,685,6198 or email at runawaymule549@gmail.come arnot drunks or druggies i am retired and so are 2 more guys thks,john


----------



## rossyearwood (Mar 29, 2013)

would like know if you still have any openings?


----------



## tenis2000 (Apr 7, 2013)

Still have openings?


----------



## calhoun220 (Apr 25, 2013)

do you have anymore openings ? When can we see it?


----------



## Chase051094 (Jun 3, 2013)

how many members are you going to have


----------



## Chase051094 (Jun 4, 2013)

how many members


----------



## Youngbuck29 (Jul 21, 2013)

Any openings?  Got two looking. .


----------



## clong6838 (Feb 20, 2014)

Do you still have any openings available? I would like to find a place for my young kids and I to hunt in Houston Co.


----------

